# April 19th grenville fish and game club outdoor 3d shoot



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Grenville is holding their first outdoor 3d shoot of the year april 19th.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

better frggin warm up


----------



## CHolmes (Sep 8, 2014)

We're still on for 40 targets!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

see ya there


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

yep
going to be there with the old ugly crew


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Anybody know if rubber boots needed or has it dried up.????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

arrowpuller said:


> Anybody know if rubber boots needed or has it dried up.????


you should be fine with flipflops Dean lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

boots


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes bring boots


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Good shoot..drier than other years.. the walking path you could have used sneakers....but the walk to the targets was muddy in places


----------

